# AML Track questions



## Ted Yarbrough (Jan 2, 2008)

Has anyone used AML track? It is available in Euro narrow gauge and states it matches LGB, Aristo, etc. It seems less expensive than the other brands. Any comments, reviews, comparisons, etc appreciated.


----------



## Ron Senek (Jan 2, 2008)

Ted I have been using it for about 3-4 years now and use it for long runs and curves. Easy to bend for curves It matches up with all 332 track as I bought all brands as they were on sale. It takes long time to discolor unlike LGB & Aristo. Haven't had any problems with it. Ties hold up better than Aristo. Ron


----------



## KD Rail (Feb 27, 2011)

Hi Ted,
I've had a little over 700' of 332 brass AML track down for a couple of years now and it is just fine. Some is elevated on a system I devised and about 2/3 of it is in free floating crushed granite ballast. I used the USA style ties first, until my local hobby store ran out and I finished the install with the European ties. Oh, by the way all of it was 6' flextrack. All of the track was custom bent with a Train-Li dual rail bender so there was no need to remove the rails from the ties. 

Having used both types, I actually prefer the European ties as they have a much more robust tie-plate attachment to the rail. The USA style have very tiny 'spikes' and are easily pulled out when installing so you have to be careful as it's a pain to re-seat the rail (but not impossible).

I like that the ties are brown as they look more realistic to me and the brass develops a realistic patina over time. Best of all, it is reasonably priced and most important... it is available unlike the sketchy supply lines of other manufacturers. My two cents, good luck and above all enjoy this great hobby!

Stay on track,
Keith Stratton


----------



## rhelmod (Oct 8, 2013)

Who has the best prices on AML Code 250 brass rail flextrack at a discount? Where do you buy your track from mail order? 
Bob


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

I found when I got some if it said 5ft. it was 5ft. not short 3 or 4 inches.


----------



## K27_463 (Jan 2, 2008)

Just to clarify, AML/AMs makes or offers code 250 with either standard gauge ties or narrow gauge style ties. They also offer narrow gauge style witches, but do not offer code 250 standard gauge style switches-yet. 
So, when asking about code 250 it is best to specify narrow gauge or STD gauge. 
For example, I stock narrow gauge flex track from AMS in code 250, and have rails in tubes or individually, plus tie strips individually. The Std gauge 250 is available, but is not constantly stocked. 
AML/AMS code 250 is sold in 5 foot lengths, in cases ,assembled. This is helpful to lower shipping costs, and of course code 250 is about 40% less brass , so that lowers costs also. Tube rail is 8 feet long, suitable for pickup but not shipping, generally. 
One thing to note finally, the reason AML code 250 seems to be lower in price is that it is not extruded, but is cold rolled, if my memory is still working on these details. 

Jonathan 
www.rctrains.com


----------



## Robby D (Oct 15, 2009)

AML is all code 332 
AMS is all code 250


----------



## K.A.Simpson (Mar 6, 2008)

I have 250 track outdoor/indoor on my layout, the sun has made the ties brittle. Enough to replace sections. I even tried different products to protect the ties but I was too late as the damage is done. 

I bought the track and has been good value. I bought it because of cost - not looks as my original track was 332. I might add that 332 track ties are still going strong, so maybe it could be just a different batch of "plastic " material that was made. 

My layout sits on top of 4" x 2" steel "c" sections - we call them purlins in Australia. Used for shed walls or light roofing beams. The reason I used these is that they come in 20 ft lengths and are galvanised. Great width for track and only need supporting every 10 ft. I wonder if the heat from the Australian sun helped to "cook" the plastic ties from underneath. 
Andrew 
Sandbar & Mudcrab Railway 

P.S I am told that if you want to discolour your brass track you use dishwashing liquid, just brush it on. I have not tried it but read about it on another forum.


----------

